# H&R 243 Handi Rifle inaccuracy



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

H&R 243 Handi Rifle.
I currently bought a H&R Hand rifle with the intent to deer and varmint hunt with it. It has a bushnell 6-14x50 scope. Ive tried shooting various grain bullets threw this gun, 55-100. And the closest to accurate I could get was the 77 grain nosler tipped federals. By accurate I mean 3 in groups at 100 yards with sand bags for a rest with no wind. I know this type of rifle is more accurate then that.My question is has somebody had this same experience with this rifle and what did they do to fix it. If I cant find the right bullet-grain combo im going to trade it in for an remington R-15 IN 204.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hickerbilly,

Start with the scope, rings and bases, and make sure that there is not a problem there. Usually inaccuracy like you have discribed comes from a loose mount, "bad" scope, etc. You may want to check the twist rate of the barrel rifling at some point to ensure that you are shooting the best bullet weights for that twist. :2cents:

I hope you can get it to shoot. Good luck.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Besides what kdog said, ill ask the next obvious question (and dont take offense).............are you capable of shooting better?

Some guys (not saying your one) will complain of a rifles accuracy, when its not the rifle or load, its them.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Besides what kdog said, ill ask the next obvious question (and dont take offense).............are you capable of shooting better?
> 
> Some guys (not saying your one) will complain of a rifles accuracy, when its not the rifle or load, its them.


I have to agree. I have a H&R .223 that if I shoot off a sandbag is about 2-3 inch group at 100 yards. I shot off my freinds lead sled rest and can cover the group with a quarter.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I own an H&R ultra varmint in .223 that shoots groups you need a dime to cover the groups with at a hundred yards! but...and there is a but here. i floated the fore grip and glassed it, i then sent the receiver to H&R and they did a trigger job on it, (trigger went from aprox. 7.5# to about 2.5-3.0#!!). i had the barrel lapped (actually i did that myself). all in all it cost me about 35 bucks or so (and my time too of course) to get it where i wanted it. now it will shoot almost as good as my T/C pro hunter in .223!! :sniper:


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

twopopper said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Besides what kdog said, ill ask the next obvious question (and dont take offense).............are you capable of shooting better?
> ...


I no offense taken. Im more than sure being I have to qualify at 300 meters with open sights on an m-16 being in the millitary. I havent had any problems with my .17 or my friends rossi 223. I know the base and rings are tight being I almost broke a cheap screwdriver trying to tighten them after I noticed it didnt shoot the way I wanted it to.


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

dsm16428 said:


> I own an H&R ultra varmint in .223 that shoots groups you need a dime to cover the groups with at a hundred yards! but...and there is a but here. i floated the fore grip and glassed it, i then sent the receiver to H&R and they did a trigger job on it, (trigger went from aprox. 7.5# to about 2.5-3.0#!!). i had the barrel lapped (actually i did that myself). all in all it cost me about 35 bucks or so (and my time too of course) to get it where i wanted it. now it will shoot almost as good as my T/C pro hunter in .223!! :sniper:


I shouldnt have to do that kind of work to geta rifle to shoot 1 inch groups at 100 yards. I think I just bought a cheap gun and Im going to get an R-15 204 for varmints and a savage 243 for deer.


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

kdog said:


> Hickerbilly,
> 
> Start with the scope, rings and bases, and make sure that there is not a problem there. Usually inaccuracy like you have discribed comes from a loose mount, "bad" scope, etc. You may want to check the twist rate of the barrel rifling at some point to ensure that you are shooting the best bullet weights for that twist. :2cents:
> 
> I hope you can get it to shoot. Good luck.


Ive heard alot about bullet weight. I think Im going to try the winchester ballistic silver tip in 85 grain and the federal fusion in 95 grain and see where that takes me. of coarse I have a 130 dollar bushnell on it for 20 dollars more I probably should have bought the nikon prostaff which I hav on my .17 and hasnt failed me yet


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I had a Handi Rifle in 223 - got rid of it fast

Cheap yes - quality/accuracy no

I personally believe the canted scope mount is not as secure as that of a bolt action and is more likely to be off target due to bumps and temperature changes. I also wonder if the moment caused by a large falling hammer doesn't impact accuracy (it is in line on a bolt action) - this would explain the accuracy improvement on a lead sled when shooting the Handi Rifle.

Lastly it didn't want to eject half the spent cases (had to have cleaning rod around to clear spent rounds)
Weighs as much as a bolt action


----------

